# Horned Nerite Snail: Can it hurt my betta?



## srodz (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm pondering adding a snail to my Fluval Spec V tank with my betta, Ember, to help with some brown algae I have cropping up. The tank has been set up a couple of weeks, and I know some algae is to be expected with newer tanks. I was planning to get a tankmate down the road anyway, though. Contemplating a horned nerite since they're a good small size for this tank. However, I am a little wary of the horns hurting my betta if he decides to be silly enough to try to pester it. Is that a possibility? 

Overall, Ember seems to be fairly laid back (unless you put a mirror near him or he's flaring at me demanding food when I come home in the afternoons), but I have no real idea how he'd react if I added a snail or 2 to his tank. Also, I was only considering 1 horned nerite, but someone on this forum mentioned they do better with more of their own kind, so maybe 2 instead. Is this accurate?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Horned Nerite are fine. The "horns" won't hurt your Betta.


----------



## srodz (Mar 17, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Horned Nerite are fine. The "horns" won't hurt your Betta.


Thanks! I hadn't worried about it until I read something online about not holding them too hard because the horns could break your skin. Seemed extreme, but figured I'd check just in case Ember decides to not be into having a tankmate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Because of their size I have them in my 5.5 Betta tanks. It took me a while to appreciate their look but I really like them now. When my larger Nerite are no longer I'll probably have all Horned Nerite because of their lower bioload.


----------



## srodz (Mar 17, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Because of their size I have them in my 5.5 Betta tanks.


Nice! I actually love their look and find them interesting and different. In your experience, how many would be alright in a 5g tank with a Betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two in each of the 5.5. I'd start with one and if the algae is too much add another. I now love their look, too.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Never had an issue with my Little Spike, there again her shell was so badly damaged I'm surprised she is still ticking.

The horns are a defensive measure, but I think they are more for show than anything else.


----------

